# 60x40x40cm Dragon stone iwagumi



## CooKieS (4 Nov 2019)

Hi there,

Just settled this scape today for an Friend, though it was an good Idea to create an journal 

He's an beginner so nothing too fancy here, just an kinda iwagumi setup full of easy plants. 

Tech:

60x40x40cm, optiwhite rimless tank, 96liters
Twinstar e600 led
JBL e901 filter
Stainless Steel pipes with skimmer intake
CO2 pressurised with CO2 art regulator and bazooka diffuser.
Chihiros doctor v4

Hardscape :

Dragon stone
Tropica soil
Pouzzolane

Plants:

Micranthemum Monte Carlo 
Eleocharis SP mini
Marsilea hirsuta
Hygrophyla araguya
Rotala SP (h'ra,.wallichii and orange juice)
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Bucephalandra SP red












I'll keep it updated as soon as I Can 
Cheers


----------



## Arana (4 Nov 2019)

Looks good 
what make are the stainless steel pipes and what is the background you have used?


----------



## alto (5 Nov 2019)

Not a dragonstone fan but admire what others can do with it


----------



## CooKieS (5 Nov 2019)

Arana said:


> Looks good
> what make are the stainless steel pipes and what is the background you have used?



Thanks , the pipes are from Chihiros, lovely skimmer intake I have to Say, looking to buy the same for my tank. 
The background: simply two Ada sheets (Ada foggy + Ada screen light sheet from Aquasabi) together , note this only works nicely when the tank is in front of a white wall like here.



alto said:


> Not a dragonstone fan but admire what others can do with it



Thanks, not an huge fan of these too but I've learn they can be fine when you have an huge selection of 30kg to play with.


----------



## MrStoffel (5 Nov 2019)

Beautiful scape!
I really like your idea for the background.


----------



## JEK (5 Nov 2019)

Dragonstone combined with all those reddish stem plants will create some  really nice warm colours! Nicely done!


----------



## Deano3 (5 Nov 2019)

Looks great looking forward to updates.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (9 Nov 2019)

5 days After setup, seems like an easy tank;


----------



## CooKieS (15 Nov 2019)

Update, cheers


----------



## Andrew Butler (16 Nov 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Ada screen light sheet from Aquasabi


Doesn't look like they're doing it anymore from what I can see.


----------



## Fisher2007 (24 Nov 2019)

Love the scape!  Looking forward to seeing how this one grows in


----------



## CooKieS (25 Nov 2019)

Thanks, 3 weeks update:

Stems needs first trim





Cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Nov 2019)

It's started to grow in well


----------



## Fisher2007 (25 Nov 2019)

I really like this scape.  The more it grows in the better it looks.  I'm considering setting up a 45cm cube and right now plan to use yours as inspiration for that


----------



## Fisher2007 (25 Nov 2019)

What's your plans for livestock?


----------



## Siege (25 Nov 2019)

Really nice scape. 

My only suggestion would be to move the outlet next to the inlet. That jet is gonna rip through the stems at the back where it currently is.

When they do grow up (and they’ll struggle),  you’ll have problems blasting the co2 around if that makes sense.


----------



## CooKieS (26 Nov 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> It's started to grow in well



Yeah Tim, easy tank for now, high plant mass in the beginning and using old tropica soil from an previous setup really helps to avoid algae bloom. 



Fisher2007 said:


> I really like this scape.  The more it grows in the better it looks.  I'm considering setting up a 45cm cube and right now plan to use yours as inspiration for that



Thanks, glad I could help you. 



Fisher2007 said:


> What's your plans for livestock?



Don't know yet, would love some tucanoichtys tucano or maybe another rare small Tetra, we'll see! 



Siege said:


> Really nice scape.
> 
> My only suggestion would be to move the outlet next to the inlet. That jet is gonna rip through the stems at the back where it currently is.
> 
> When they do grow up (and they’ll struggle),  you’ll have problems blasting the co2 around if that makes sense.



It makes sense, thanks for the tip, I think my Friend will replace it with a Lily pipe.


----------



## CooKieS (3 Dec 2019)

Stems trimmed and 15 ember Tetra (Classic choice) were added;


----------



## CooKieS (13 Dec 2019)

Easy tank going good !


----------



## JEK (13 Dec 2019)

Looking good! lovely colour and good choice with the ember tetras.


----------



## CooKieS (2 Jan 2020)

Needs some trimming...

Happy New year everyone!


----------



## Keetchy (2 Jan 2020)

Wow. Stunning little tank this  Really  like how the colours pop out. Will be watching this to see how it grows


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jan 2020)

Looking great, that carpet is covering really well


----------



## CooKieS (5 Jan 2020)

Thanks guys!



Freshly trimmed, starting to take shape.


----------



## CooKieS (26 Jan 2020)

Cheers


----------



## Eplov (28 Jan 2020)

The sense of depth on this layout, especially when trimmed, is amazing!


----------



## CooKieS (29 Jan 2020)

Eplov said:


> The sense of depth on this layout, especially when trimmed, is amazing!



Thanks. 

It´s getting there, stems needs to get densier, maybe my friend will invest the chihiros vivid 2 too, that will make the colors pop!


----------



## CooKieS (2 Feb 2020)

Before and after trimming


----------



## CooKieS (18 Feb 2020)

After another trim...still not many ferts in this tank, only K! Lots of tropica soil though...


----------



## CooKieS (1 Sep 2020)

Rank 373 iaplc 2020, my friend has taken good care of this one, even if the stems weren’t at best condition for the final pic. He’s happy about the rank


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Sep 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Rank 373 iaplc 2020


Another great ranking  well done


----------



## Melll (1 Sep 2020)

Nice 👍


----------



## Deano3 (1 Sep 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Rank 373 iaplc 2020, my friend has taken good care of this one, even if the stems weren’t at best condition for the final pic. He’s happy about the rank


 very good rank well deserved 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham1426 (3 Sep 2020)

Very cool


----------

